# Stock sale .......



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have the following items at reduced prices for immediate clearance:

UC Aquarius 45

UC Maxibrew 2 Twin 8.4kW PB FRONT

UC Oceanic 10L 2.4kW

UC Ecoboiler UC45 5.6kW 2 Dispense

UC Aquarius 15 Generic

UC Aquarius 15

UC Double Hot Plate

UC Aquarius 45 TwinTap

UC Aquarius FC/T

Beverage Urn 5Lt Insulated

Beverage Urn 15Lt Insulated

Soup Urn 20Lt Insulated

Manual Fill Water Boiler 35L 3kW

Tea Urn 3 Gallon-15L

Tea Urn 5 Gallon - 25L

Tea Urn 1 Gallon - 5L

Man Fill Insulated Boiler 5L

Man Fill Insultaed Boiler 10L

Man Fill Insulated Boiler 27L

Man Fill Insulated Boiler 35L

Man Fill Boiler 20 L 3kW NISBETS

PM us or drop an email: [email protected] for prices.

Above come with 12 months parts warranty and FREE UK delivery.


----------

